# HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sweet Pij'ette



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

On Sunday, we will be celebrating the 4 year anniversary of Pij'ette's adoption.

She was brought to me as a squeaker with a severe wing injury (suspected gun shot wound). The injury had gone untreated, ultimately causing a horrible abscess. 
With the help of our local rehabber & *LOTS* of *TLC*, she survived her traumatic ordeal. 

Although she has permanent wing damage, she is doing wonderfully & pretty much rules the aviary.  




*"Thank you Pij'ette, for all the joy you have given us."​*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET PIJ'ETTE

Have a wonderful birthday and a lot of treats.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday Pij'ette !  

I hope mom spoils you wrotten....you deserve it.  Have a most outstanding day!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a transformation!

Pij'ette, you are a sweetie!

John​


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY ADOPTION ANNIVERSARY, PIJ'ETTE!!!

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What a high-stepping beauty!


**************************************************
Congratulations on 4 years with your family!

Pij'ette

Here's to many more


**************************************************​


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy, Happy Gotcha Day, Pij-ette!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

HAPPY ADOPTION DAY YOU SWEET BABY


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pij'ette & I thank you all for the adoption/birthday wishes.  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy, congratulations on four years of happiness for all of you.

And best wishes for many more.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank You, Linda.  

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I thought I would leave it to today to say

HAPPY RESCUE ANNIVERSARY PIJ'ETTE!​
As usual yur photos say it allm Cindy. She looks so happy and healthy now.

Cynthia


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY PIJ'ette!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I AM SOOOOO LATE....APOLOGIES, PIJ'ETTE!!!

SQUEAKS AND I ALSO WANT TO SAY*


*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY AND MANY MOOOOOORE TO A MOST LOVELY HEN!!!*

*WITH LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES...

SHI & SQUEAKS*


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Cynthia & Kim.

'Rescue Anniversary'. I like that Cynthia.  





mr squeaks said:


> *I AM SOOOOO LATE*....APOLOGIES, PIJ'ETTE!!!
> 
> SQUEAKS AND I ALSO WANT TO SAY
> 
> ...


On the contrary Shi, *Today* is Pij'ette's 'Rescue Anniversary'. 
I was just a day *early* in posting.  

Cindy


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations! Sounds like Pig'ette found the perfect home four years ago! You can tell by how beautiful and healthy she is that she's very happy to be with you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Thanks Cynthia & Kim.
> 
> 'Rescue Anniversary'. I like that Cynthia.
> 
> ...



OH NO! I have Reading Attention Deficit Disorder(*RADD*)!!  

**SIGH**! Am so glad we weren't late!!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Pij'ette, I hope you had a very "Happy Birthday/Rescue/Adoption Day."

May you be blessed with a long, happy, healthy life with Cindy & Chuck.

Phyll


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Jazicat & Phyll.  

Cindy


----------

